# attaching fabric to OC703



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

I am planning to DIY some 2" panels without any wood frame. Thinking about using adhesive spray and apply it to the front and back of the OC703 to glue the fabric to the panel. Probably decorative fabric on the front and some cheap muslin on the back of the panel. 

To hang on the wall, I can use velcro or picture hanging hooks. The hook screw to the wall and just hang the panel, puncturing a hole through the back of the panel.

Has anyone done this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Usually, if you're going to go frameless, OC705 is a better choice. With 703 and no frame, it's hard to get the cloth stretched tight enough to look good without crushing the edges of the fiberglass. You can also potentially just get some fiberglass resin like they use on boats to treat the edges to hold up better.

Bryan


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

As always, thanks for the quick reply Bryan. 

I didn't know OC705 is more rigid. Hope the price difference is minimal.

I hope the adhesive spray is good enough for the fabric that it won't peel off after I hang the panel.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

You can also use plastic outside corner bead like that used with drywall to support the outer edges and keep them square when the fabric is drawn over the panel.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

OvalNut said:


> You can also use plastic outside corner bead like that used with drywall to support the outer edges and keep them square when the fabric is drawn over the panel.
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


Good idea. Didn't think about that. thanks, tim.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I did this and found that you really can't pull the fabric to tight. I did and then after a few days it came loose. If the fabric has some wrinkles you might want to iron it first and then you dont have to pull it so tight to get it smooth.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

705 will be about double the cost and you'll still want to do the resin to get it right. That's why it's easier to just build a frame from 1/2" Poplar that you can do nice edge detailing on with a router. You can stretch the cloth as tight as you want then and they're hangable just like a picture frame

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

You can purchase 703 or 705 from here http://sensiblesoundsolutions.com/ They have a lot of products and very helpfull by phone!:T


I wonder how these would work http://www.readyacoustics.com/index.php?go=products.products&cat=10 or you could just get some GIK panels ....


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

> or you could just get some GIK panels ....


Yea, that's what I did. Fantastic results, great products, really good pricing. GIK rocks!


Tim
:drive:


----------



## udaman (Mar 16, 2007)

GIK is definitely good stuff if I am not DIY.


----------

